# Contents Only Insurance



## DeeKie (19 Jan 2009)

We are renting and are trying to find out the best provider of contents-only insurance. As the bests buys thread on this does not appear to have been updated substantially recently, if any posters have found some good deals recently please let me know!!


----------



## Jimbobp (20 Jan 2009)

I know benchmark (through a broker), Royal & Sun Alliance, Allianz & Zurich all offer this type of cover. You should be able to get a policy inc. accidental damage cover for €25k contents for around €100.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## Smashbox (20 Jan 2009)

I have contents only with Quinn


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009)

I got one year contents insurance for 76.00 EUR through Allianz Direct


----------



## WHAT'SFREE? (22 Jan 2009)

€115 per annum from Zurich based on contents worth €40K - including accidental damage.


----------

